
The only GO map without login or scanning - eni9889
https://goradar.io/?ref=producthunt
======
drusepth
How... does it work? I see nothing for miles and miles and miles:
[http://i.imgur.com/ttPAgEi.png](http://i.imgur.com/ttPAgEi.png)

~~~
eni9889
The map area is 10 miles so that the servers don't get crushed

